# Newera Vist TOMEI



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

lots going on here in japan at the moment.

We have known TOMEI for a long time and will be catching up again at TAS.

However we were offered a tour of their facility as things had changed a little recently.

ive hundreds of pics but i will update once im back in the UK at somepoint


Watch this space for new items and offers too!































New Oil Pan for GT-R in development












Engine / Parts dyno room

sound proof in there too!

its where all TOMEI parts are tested. Motec ECU was wired into this engine



















RB26 - in temperature controlled room 20 degrees, 

all parts lazer tested for temperature. only until everything is at 20 degree will they be put back together.











special TOMEI engine (GTR)

Notice the attention to detail




















ive also put myself down for one ;-)











and the part of the store room

i think i need some parts











R34 bits










Turbos getting ready for the TOMEI TAS Stand











where all TOMEI cams are made 

by one of the brothers of the founder of TOMEI

its an old TOYODA machine


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

cool thread !!


----------



## Huy (Jun 5, 2008)

Love it!


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Now that is quality, looks a lot like the Mines set up. Love it when they do it on old precision machinery.:chuckle:


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

Very nice mate, loving the cam covers.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

there was a MINES R35 GTR engine there at TOMEI for some special work 

btw we are mines and tomei distributors ;-)


----------



## creedonsr20det (Aug 6, 2008)

quality..tomei parts are the tits.Best of the best imo.U have a sweet job matty..


----------



## Gjesdal (Dec 9, 2006)

Great pictures, we want the rest off the pics too


----------



## SiR33 (Mar 14, 2009)

nice:thumbsup:


----------



## nori41 (Sep 8, 2007)

Tomei is class stuff, those turbos would look sweet on a top mount setup:bowdown1:


----------



## mr mugen (Jan 11, 2007)

good pics, looking forward to the rest


----------



## DazGTR (Dec 5, 2007)

:bowdown1:


----------



## Tarmac Attack (Oct 2, 2008)

I could spend hours there! What a cool place.
Nice pictures Matty.

Justin


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

what did ya fill your pockets with


----------



## Min-e (Sep 23, 2009)

Looks awesome, the attention to detail is excellent


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

Some nice shots mate :thumbsup:

You should have grabed some of the bits in store room


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)




----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

few more




















alloy jigs used to template all parts


----------



## dean j (Jan 28, 2007)

while your out there, get me a price on a fuel pump for my car please mate.

Lucky bar steward!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

dean　we have alot of tomei bits in stock following the visit

il pm you

oh and yeah its tough mate

this is the view driving on the way home


----------



## iano C (Oct 16, 2007)

Hi Matty some people have all the fun.I am not jealous or anything lol keep the hard work up, great tread by the way I am off to raid the kids savings box now so I can pay for my new parts I have ordered:chuckleh anyone want to buy two kids cheap I need more parts :chuckle:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

iano C said:


> Hi Matty some people have all the fun.I am not jealous or anything lol keep the hard work up, great tread by the way I am off to raid the kids savings box now so I can pay for my new parts I have ordered:chuckleh anyone want to buy two kids cheap I need more parts :chuckle:


:chuckle:

ian your 32 is at the newera facility waiting to be worked on then shipped out

tomei were interested in your32 as we mentioned it to them

:bowdown1:


----------



## iano C (Oct 16, 2007)

matty32 said:


> :chuckle:
> 
> ian your 32 is at the newera facility waiting to be worked on then shipped out
> 
> ...


If I could get a buyer for them kids I would be laughing open to offers or do I need to put a price lol.


----------



## GTR--J (Oct 12, 2005)

Pictures are gone:sadwavey:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

yeah its cos i uploaded about 200 photos in 24 hours

il try and sort it out


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

scooby being worked on


----------



## Spoony (Feb 2, 2009)

nice parts ;-)


----------



## carbongtr (May 31, 2008)

me and my brother went there whilst in japan they had a vg30 on the dyno at the time


----------



## ttknf (Feb 2, 2007)

that EJ20 looks so badass, and the manifold painted blue looks great! I also really like that shelf of Nissan jigs.

I also happened to know a guy w/a Tomei Genesis crate motor in his R34, absolutely amazing quality; like all their products, the engine is a work of art.


----------



## Krambry (Oct 24, 2008)

wow would be so nice to have a nossy around there,,,,


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

Total pron! 

But am I wierd - every time I read 'Tomei' all I can here is it being said in the 'Timmeh' boys voice from South Park! :chuckle:


----------



## creedonsr20det (Aug 6, 2008)

:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## RBDRIFTR (Aug 23, 2007)

awesome


----------



## rubenv (Jun 29, 2009)

very amazing visit, great pictures:thumbsup:


----------

